# Tripmeter Problem



## MrPhoney (Apr 28, 2006)

My analog tripmeter does work properly. It skips 100's but not all the time. It will go to 299 and then back to 200, then next time 299 rolls around it will go to 300. It does this on different hundreds (e.g. 499 won't go to 500 first time, 699 won't go to 700 etc.) and it won't do it everytime. The odometer works perfect. Any ideas?

1990 Maxima SE


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

reset it more often :gotme:


----------

